# question on ponds



## dogger99 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have noticed the pond water(this is the first year that i have had a pond just moved in in Oct) has gone down about 5" in my 1000 gallon pond…is this normal or do i have a leak???????


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

If this is an outdoor pond, it can be that the water is evaporating?
We had had a warmer than usual winter so I wouldn't be surprised if that was the reason


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

That depends on how fast it happened, with all the sun and mild weather evaporation happens. If it was over a short time then it could be a leak but over a long time I wouldn't worry.


----------



## dogger99 (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks for you're reply…its since november...


----------

